# panasonic sdr-h250gc-s imagemixer 3 software



## haqfarid (May 9, 2019)

hi.i have a panasonic sdr h250gc-s camera that works with standard image mixer 3 software to transfer files to pc.but now it does not read video files?
it was working for more than 12 years since i bought it.any help will be great.Thanks


----------

